# Hyped for winter?



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Just some awesome videos to get everyone hyped for the winter 
(you may or may not have seen them before)














excuse the norwegian/swedish lol 

I'm excited for the winter predator hunting


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

nice videos, I am excited for this year. I am getting an e-caller (my first) and cant wait to see how I do.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

kailey29us said:


> nice videos, I am excited for this year. I am getting an e-caller (my first) and cant wait to see how I do.


Im doing the same. We'll see how my long range shooting is.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

what caller are you getting? i think im going to try the Foxpro firestorm


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

im gonna try to get a foxpro scorpion, the battery life is really good + if you add one of the foxpro external speakers too it its about as good as the sound loudness of the higher quality ones...its also compact...which is somthing i want in my caller.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Have you checked out F&T Fur Harvester? No sales tax, free shipping and you can choose programmable and have the sounds you want put on it instead of just the pre-programed. Could save some money.

http://www.fntpost.com/Products/FoxPro+ ... tal+Caller


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

kailey29us said:


> what caller are you getting? i think im going to try the Foxpro firestorm


thats the call i have i like it


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

kailey29us said:


> what caller are you getting? i think im going to try the Foxpro firestorm


I've got a firestorm and I wouldn't buy another one. The remote on them is terrible. The sound quality is great but if you can't control when it plays and when it doesn't, then it doesn't do you much good.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

yfzduner450 said:


> kailey29us said:
> 
> 
> > what caller are you getting? i think im going to try the Foxpro firestorm
> ...


what e-caller would you get if not a firestorm? this will be my first e-caller so any help would be great.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

just another video i found that was cool  Lotsa foxes


----------



## PredatorSlayer (Jun 5, 2010)

Great videos phorsic!


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

kailey29us said:


> yfzduner450 said:
> 
> 
> > kailey29us said:
> ...


I would get any of the foxpro's without the TX9 remote. Personally if I were to get another foxpro it would be the fury. They are super loud, easy to carry and the remote is very good. It also has Foxcast weher you can program 10 different stands, start to finish before heading out. That way you don't ever have to move and touch the remote.

Now I've been really looking into the Wildlife Tech MA21 caller. The wildlife tech sounds are top notch. The MA21's are very loud and clear but their remote is a bit basic. Maybe that's a good thing, less stuff to go wrong. Also, with everyone owning foxpro's, some coyotes have been educated to those sounds where the wildlife tech sounds are more unique and might give you a slight edge.

If you ever want to get out and try my Firestorm let me know.


----------

